# Ideas for a tall tank



## Showbiz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi! I have a 20 gallon tall tank (which I believe is about 16 inches tall). I've started a sorority in it, along with some tetras. I'd love to have a very fully planted aquarium for the sorority, but I don't really know where to start.

So far, I have about 10-15 anacharis plants but the tallest is only about a foot tall, one moss ball, one anubias attached to a decoration, and one java fern attached to another decoration. What are some tall, easy to grow plants? My tank just feels so sparse right now.

Oh and also, we were hit bad by Hurricane Sandy and our power was out for two weeks. . . I didn't lose any plants but some of the anacharis turned a very dark brown. I thought they were dead but now they have some new growth? Is it some algae or something then?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

jungle val?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

On your anarchis, let it be.

Do you fertilise?

Okay, plants for tall tanks you say? I think drawing the eye vertically is always good with taller tanks, so..

Foreground: Grasslikeplant, perhaps dwarf sag.
middleground: Java Fern var. 'narrow leaf' or 'needle leaf', crypt wendtii, flame or willow moss, crinum calastratum (sp?), dwarf lily, dwarf lotus.
Background: Cryptocoryne Spiralis, Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis, Echinodoris var 'vesuvious', Hygrophila augustofolia, vallisnera (but they get tall), crinum sp, aponogeton sp.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi! I have a 20 tall too, well techincally a 22 cube but I had a similar problem with plants, with stocking it too. lol Right now I have 2 snails, an apple and a nerite and a unknown type of baby snail I found in my tank yesterday! And a temporary baby clown loach but my fiance is getting me a 50 gallon for him and a few more loaches.

As for plants I have 2 aponogetons, some type of wendii, red I think, water wisteria[floating], Anarchis[floating] and my favorite, RED LILY!
I highly reccommend you get some lily bulbs for a 20 high, they are awesome and once they start sprouting they grow every day. 

This is my lily on November 17th
http://i47.tinypic.com/2d2erkw.jpg


And this one is from just now












And +1 to Aokashi on the Jungle Val!



P.s Once I get the 50 gallon I think I might make this into a sorority too but with a bunch of snails :3


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

If you don't want to get big into tech (high lights / CO2 / ferts) I'd recommend stems like Anacharis or Wisteria. Wisteria will grow like mad and sucks up tons of ammonia in the process. Seriously, you can't NOT grow wisteria. I had a little torn off piece of leaf (just the tip) that got stuck behind my filter, it sprouted roots and started growing a whole new plant. :lol: It's crazy.


----------



## Showbiz (Jun 26, 2011)

aokashi said:


> jungle val?


Ooh, I just looked it up and that looks great! I'll definitely be ordering some of that.



redchigh said:


> On your anarchis, let it be.
> 
> Do you fertilise?
> 
> ...


I haven't had a chance to go to a petstore to pick up some fertilizer, so no I don't. I also wasn't sure if the anacharis needed root tabs or if it could use liquid fertilizer (which I'd prefer to use because it looks easier). Next time I go I'll pick some up, along with a new light that's a bit better. (the light I'm currently using came with my tank a decade ago)

Thank you so much for that list! Some of those are exactly what I'm looking for, but they aren't anything I've seen locally so I'll have to order online. Do you have any experience with ordering live plants from ebay? I found some of those plants there and they were pretty inexpensive. . .



ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Hi! I have a 20 tall too, well techincally a 22 cube but I had a similar problem with plants, with stocking it too. lol Right now I have 2 snails, an apple and a nerite and a unknown type of baby snail I found in my tank yesterday! And a temporary baby clown loach but my fiance is getting me a 50 gallon for him and a few more loaches.
> 
> As for plants I have 2 aponogetons, some type of wendii, red I think, water wisteria[floating], Anarchis[floating] and my favorite, RED LILY!
> I highly reccommend you get some lily bulbs for a 20 high, they are awesome and once they start sprouting they grow every day.
> ...


Oh wow, that looks so pretty! I'll try to get some of that too, if it grows fast that would be perfect too. 



RobMc said:


> If you don't want to get big into tech (high lights / CO2 / ferts) I'd recommend stems like Anacharis or Wisteria. Wisteria will grow like mad and sucks up tons of ammonia in the process. Seriously, you can't NOT grow wisteria. I had a little torn off piece of leaf (just the tip) that got stuck behind my filter, it sprouted roots and started growing a whole new plant. :lol: It's crazy.


I have the exact opposite of a green thumb, so impossible-to-kill would be perfect for me lol! All of my anacharis survived 12 days of no electricity with limited sunlight, which is pretty impressive!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Showbiz said:


> Ooh, I just looked it up and that looks great! I'll definitely be ordering some of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine came with those aponogeton bulbs you get from walmart and they also have them and tube plant at petsmart but be choosy with what you get out of the tubes because some of them aren't aquatic, for example, I got a peacock fern and brought hi, was excited about putting it in the tank and then someone told me it isn't aquatic so I did some research and they were right -.-


----------

